# Parent-teacher conference



## 123xyz

How does one say "parent-teacher conference(s)" in Hungarian, referring to the meetings between parents and teachers in school? 
I have come across something like "tanár-szülő találkozó" but I'm not sure if I have been misled.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zsanna

Hello 123xyz,

In my time, it was called *szülői értekezlet* (that should still exist). It means that all the parents are invited to the school to meet the teachers of their children (at least the form master but other teachers are also available to consult that evening).

What you've found is not wrong but it sounds more general to me and it may refer to one teacher meeting one student's parent(s), so may not be exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... In my time, it was called *szülői értekezlet* (that should still exist) ...


I confirm, it is  _szülői értekezlet_ even today (in times of my son ).


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you very much.


----------



## Vree

I can confirm that.
"Értekezlet" is a word that is slowly going out of fashion. It primarily used to refer to business meetings, but these days people mostly adopted the global English word "meeting" for that purpose. It comes from the verb "értekez(ni)", ie. to talk or write about a subject at lenght.

The term "szülői értekezlet" outlives it though, and should be used. Note though that - in my experience - in mostly refers to occassions when teachers callin parents _en masse _rather than one-by-one (or two-by-two) individually for each child.

I think "tanár-szülő találkozó" is definitely correct as well though, and I suspect a lot of schools would be using it instead. Like I said "értekezlet" and "szülői értekezlet" are a bot older terms, and do in fact have some association with the previous socialist political system. So some schools may be using the other term to avoid that association.


----------

